# Zend Optimizer



## planet_fox (1. März 2009)

Habe nach dem Zend Howto auf Howtoforge.com Zend Optimizer Installiert. Eine Php Info sagt mir auch folgendes



> This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:
> Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2008 Zend Technologies
> with Zend Optimizer v3.3.3, Copyright (c) 1998-2007, by Zend Technologies


Jedoch kommt bei dem php system das es nutzen soll folgendes 


```
[B]Fatal error[/B]:  Unable to read 3950 bytes  in [B]/var/clients/client34/web92/web/index.php[/B] on line [B]0[/B]
```


----------



## Till (1. März 2009)

Was sthet denn in der ersten Zeile der Datei und hat sie vvor der Installation des zend optimizers funktioniert?


----------



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

folgendes


```
<?php @Zend;
4570;
?>
This Software is the property of OXID eSales and is protected
by copyright law - it is NOT Freeware.

Any unauthorized use of this software without a valid license key
is a violation of the license agreement and will be prosecuted by
civil and criminal law.

Version OXID_PE_4.0.0.1

<?PHP
/* ^@^Añ!This is not a text file!Þí^@  */
print <<<EOM
<html><body><a href="http://www.zend.com/products/zend_guard"><img border="0" src="http://www.zend.com/images/store/safeguard_optimizer_img.gif" align="righ$
EOM;
exit();
__halt_compiler();
?>
```


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Funktioniert eine simple Datei mit nur phpinfo drin?


----------



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

Ja, also simple phpinfo geht. Wir haben jetzt festgestellt dass dieses shop system in der rohversion das ohne optimizer arbeitet funktioniert. Jedoch die modifizierte version mit optimizer nicht.Aber dies kann auch ein fehler von der firma sein.


----------

